# Springer XD40 service model range report



## Pokerhitman (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I have owned my XD40 for for approx. 3 months now and have put a total of 400 rounds thru her.
The firearm has performed flawlessly so far. I have cleaned the gun after each outing trying to pay close attention to the level of "dirtyness" of ammo that I have been using. I have fired so far..

PMC Bronze 180gr. FMJ-FP
Federal 180gr. FMJ-FN
Remington 180gr. MC L40SWS
Winchester 165gr. FMJ target/range

So far, the superior round has been the Winchester FMJ. This round is by far the cleanist, accurate, round that I have fired thru this weapon thus far. I purchase this ammo from Wal-Mart for around $26 (with 10% employee discount....wife) for 100 round box. This will be my goto ammo for target practice from now on.

I took my 13yo daughter to the local indoor range so she could shoot the XD for the first time and here are the results, she fired 100 rounds at 7 yards.










At first she was a little nervous and was pulling everything to left and a little high, but after a 20 rounds or so she settled right in and actually impressed me with her shooting.

Any suggestions on practice/target ammo will be appreciated.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

that's what i use


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

My 4" XD 40 shoots left no matter who is shooting it. This seams pretty common. 4-6" at about 50yrds so it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Winchester is what I use.:smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great shooting & nice gun.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Patton said:


> My 4" XD 40 shoots left no matter who is shooting it. This seams pretty common. 4-6" at about 50yrds so it doesn't really bother me.


Don't you mean 50 feet !!!


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

You need a sight adjustment or technigue work, or both. Any gun can shoot dead center when handled properly, but you knew that right?


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

I do shoot it pretty acurately at 50 yrds but yes 50ft is about all that I care about.

Mine shoots left no matter who is shooting it so it is not my technique. I love my XD and many of my friends have bought one after shooting mine even though it shoots slightly left. With a CTC is when I at first noticed it and then went to shoot and confirmed it shoots left.


----------



## Pokerhitman (Jan 20, 2010)

twomode said:


> You need a sight adjustment or technigue work, or both. Any gun can shoot dead center when handled properly, but you knew that right?


Any suggestions on both of the topics?

I am assuming that I will need to find a gunsmith for the sight adjustment, but I would like to work on my technique as well, if anything just to confirm that its me and not the gun.

Are there books, or videos that you might suggest?

Thanks


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

twomode said:


> You need a sight adjustment or technigue work, or both. Any gun can shoot dead center when handled properly, but you knew that right?


Please note that *"50 yards"* is 1/2 the length of a football field !!! Go out and put up a target at a *MEASURED* (not guessed at) 50 yards and see what a distance that is for shooting a handgun !!!

IMO, there are probably very few shooters that can shoot a handgun(especially anything above a 22 caliber) with *consistent* accuracy at 50 yards (50 feet, yes, 50 yards, NO).

If the handgun was put in a locked shooting device, yes, but otherwise no.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Pokerhitman, (love that name by the way) if you ultimately decide you need your sights adjusted I would suggest you try a local gun store. My local store has sight pushers for the most common brands and will do an alignment or change out to night sights for free except for the cost of new sights of course. A gun smith could do it but it might be faster and cheaper to try the gun store route first if possible. Not saying every store is like mine but free and fast is a good deal.

As for your shooting if you and your wife are right handed that is a typical and decent pattern assuming POA was center. I'm a lefty and thus any shots I pull will be the opposite and on the right side of the bulls eye. The goal for all of us obviously is to pull the trigger straight back and it's not so easy. Bowling and golf look pretty easy too but they are not. Not going to say that is what is going on here but it looks like the classic righty draw is all. I wouldnt sweat the high and low shots as that is pushing or pulling the shots and you mentioned your wife settled down after a few strings. Getting used to the weapon, relaxing a little and concentrating on breathing, trigger control and that front sight post will make those fliers less of an occurance.


----------

